# Endo Turn // Auf dem VR um die Kurve



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2019)

Ich habe mich hier daran versucht auf dem VR um eine Kurve zu fahren. Leider klappt das noch nicht so gut und ich habe da eine Frage an die, die das können.

Zieht man die VR Bremse bevor man es einlenkt oder erst währenddessen? Ich hab ab und an das Problem, dass das VR etwas rutscht / an Grip verliert.


----------



## JDEM (20. August 2019)

Folgender Denkanstoß zum Video:

Das HR bekommst du nicht durch die VR-Bremse hoch, sondern musst dich wie beim Bunnyhop aktiv nach vorne-oben bewegen (Bewegung der Ferse auf dem Pedal etc.). Die VR-Bremse setzt man dann ein um das HR oben zu behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Folgender Denkanstoß zum Video:
> 
> Das HR bekommst du nicht durch die VR-Bremse hoch, sondern musst dich wie beim Bunnyhop aktiv nach vorne-oben bewegen (Bewegung der Ferse auf dem Pedal etc.). Die VR-Bremse setzt man dann ein um das HR oben zu behalten.


Ernsthaft? Hab ich bei GMBN anders gesehen und daher gleich imitiert. Seth zieht auch die VR Bremse.


----------



## frogbite (20. August 2019)

... übe das auch gerade. Ohne VR Bremse komme ich nur kurz und wenig mit dem HR hoch. Bremse unterstützt da doch ungemein, da der Impuls vorne/oben nur kurz ist und mit der Bremse dann aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Zum Lernen kann ich mir das ohne diese Bremsunterstützung nicht vorstellen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2019)

frogbite schrieb:


> ... übe das auch gerade. Ohne VR Bremse komme ich nur kurz und wenig mit dem HR hoch. Bremse unterstützt da doch ungemein, da der Impuls vorne/oben nur kurz ist und mit der Bremse dann aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Zum Lernen kann ich mir das ohne diese Bremsunterstützung nicht vorstellen.


Ich komme auch ohne Bremse auf das VR, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es die richtige Technik ist. Wenn man irgendwo auf dem VR um die Kurve _muss_ um das langsamere HR versetzen zu umgehen, muss man doch eh bremsen.

Mal abgesehen davon, ist das auf dem Trial Bike alles leichter.


----------



## JDEM (20. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Hab ich bei GMBN anders gesehen und daher gleich imitiert. Seth zieht auch die VR Bremse.



Den Impuls aus den "Fersen" sieht man doch zig mal bei GMBN, den Typen ohne Helm hab ich mir nicht angeguckt. Zum Hochkommen brauchst du keine Bremse, um dann aber kontrolliert oben zu bleiben nutzt du die VR Bremse (schleifend, nicht blockiert).


----------



## xyzHero (20. August 2019)

Auch wenn man die Bremse nicht braucht, verzögert man in der Regel vor der Kurve und kann den Impuls dazu nutzen in den Endo zu gehen.
Ich ziehe vor dem Kurveneingang die Bremse und gehe auf das Vorderrad. Mit der Bremse und Hüfte kontrolliere ich die Neigung.
Im Gelände muss man (aus meiner Sicht) immer ein bisschen vor dem Kipppunkt bleiben, da kleine Hindernisse (Steine, Wurzeln) sonst dazu führen dass man über den Lenker geht.
Wenn du beim Anbremsen anfängst zu rutschen, warst du entweder zu schnell für die Kurve bzw. den verfügbaren Grip oder deine Gewichtsverlagerung ist zu spät.
Wie gut funktioniert bei dir "statisches" Hiterrad versetzen? Das ist aus meiner Sicht eine Grundlage für den Endo Turn.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wie gut funktioniert bei dir "statisches" Hiterrad versetzen? Das ist aus meiner Sicht eine Grundlage für den Endo Turn.


Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. August 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Übungsgelände in deinem Video viel zu flach* – Kurve sehe ich auch keine.
Im steileren Gelände übt es sich deutlich einfacher und man kann deutlich länger am Vorderrad rollen.

Bezüglich bremsen und Geschwindigkeit gibt es meiner Ansicht nach, keinen größeren Unterschied ob man auf zwei Rädern oder nur am Vorderrad durch die Kurve rollt.

Normale Kurvenfahrt mit einem zusätzlichen Körperimpuls noch vorne oben überlagern, sodass das Hinterrad den Boden verlässt. Körperspannung aufbauen und so das Gewicht über den Lenker aufs Vorderrad bringen und dort halten – weg vom zentralen Tretlager. In etwa so, als wollte man Liegestützen am Lenker machen.


*Wenn man es dann mal richtig kann, darf das Gelände auch mal flacher sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Übungsgelände in deinem Video viel zu flach* – Kurve sehe ich auch keine.


Ist die Kurve am Ende des Videos auch zu flach und keine Kurve?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> den Typen ohne Helm hab ich mir nicht angeguckt.


Gerade erst so richtig gesehen... Off Topic. Der "Typ" ist schon etwas bekannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gerade erst so richtig gesehen... Off Topic. Der "Typ" ist schon etwas bekannter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 900733



Dann ist ohne Helm fahren natürlich völlig ok.

Zum Thema: Ich sehe das auch so wie _Kuschi_ wobei man natürlich wie xyzHero sagt natürlich meist sowieso im Verzögerungsmodus ist bevor es in den Endo geht. Wichtig aus meiner Sicht ist noch, dass der komplette Bewegungsablauf, also quasi die ganze Kurve, eine flüssige Bewegung sind. Mir hilft es mir das bewusst zu machen. Nach dem Motto fängt man einmal an gibt es kein zurück mehr und man muss in einem Guss durch. Der Impuls zum Hochgehen kommt aus der Hüfte inkl. Drehung einleiten, mit der Bremse hält man die Höhe bis man rum ist und dann geschmeidig aus der Kurve raus. Der Hüftimplus, das Körpereindrehen inkl. Anpassung der Blickführung aus der Kurve raus erfolgt möglichst ohne merkbare Bewegungsübergänge in einem Fluss. Das muss sich quasi flowig anfühlen. Wie gesagt, mir hilft das mir das kurz vorher noch mal bewusst zu machen. Sonst bleibt leicht mal der Blick hängen oder man kommt nicht ausreichend rum.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist die Kurve am Ende des Videos auch zu flach und keine Kurve?


Video bis zum Ende ansehen, war mir ehrlich gesagt zu laaaaangatmig.
Das auf dem Bild sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Video bis zum Ende ansehen, war mir ehrlich gesagt zu laaaaangatmig.
> Das auf dem Bild sieht aber gut aus.


Ja... war "etwas" zu lang. Danke.


----------



## mtbjj (22. August 2019)

uralt, aber gut erklärt:


----------



## bad_fox (22. August 2019)

Beim Erlernen dieser Fahrtechnik habe ich schon mal einen Rahmen gebrochen


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> uralt, aber gut erklärt:


Gut, so wie er das macht sieht es einfacher aus. Ist ja schon fast ein statisches Versetzen des HR. Was ich gern möchte ist auf dem VR von Kurveneingang bis -ausgang rumrollen. Ist sicherlich nur Show, schaut aber verdammt cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. August 2019)

Von Radde gibt's da auch nochmal ein gutes Video auf Youtube dazu (nicht, dass ich es deswegen nachmachen könnte...).


----------



## xyzHero (23. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut, so wie er das macht sieht es einfacher aus. Ist ja schon fast ein statisches Versetzen des HR. Was ich gern möchte ist auf dem VR von Kurveneingang bis -ausgang rumrollen. Ist sicherlich nur Show, schaut aber verdammt cool aus.



Nur um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie lange möchtest du bei deinem Vorhaben das Hinterrad in der Luft halten? 0,5s, 1s oder >3s?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Nur um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie lange möchtest du bei deinem Vorhaben das Hinterrad in der Luft halten? 0,5s, 1s oder >3s?


Ich weiß, dass es nur Style ist aber ich würde gern am Kurveneingang schon auf dem VR sein und dann rumrollen.


----------



## xyzHero (26. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es nur Style ist aber ich würde gern am Kurveneingang schon auf dem VR sein und dann rumrollen.



Verstehe schon, aber der Unterschied im Schwierigkeitsgrad von 1s (im Gelände sinnvoll, stylisch und mehr als ausreichend) zu >3s (gibt keine techn. Notwendigkeit und setzt eine anderer Technik voraus) ist gigantisch. 
Daher die Frage.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Verstehe schon, aber der Unterschied im Schwierigkeitsgrad von 1s (im Gelände sinnvoll, stylisch und mehr als ausreichend) zu >3s (gibt keine techn. Notwendigkeit und setzt eine anderer Technik voraus) ist gigantisch.
> Daher die Frage.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Das mit dem Umsetzen des VR kann ich in jeder Situation.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umsetzen des VR kann ich *in jeder Situation*.


Wow, das ist mal eine Ansage!


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal eine Ansage!


Och man... Bist du Goldschmied?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umsetzen des VR HR kann ich in jeder Situation.


Mal kurz korrigiert. Das meine ich eigentlich.

Hier ein gutes Video vom Jasper. Find ich eigentlich gut erklärt und schön gezeigt. Ist zwar nicht so komplett rumgefahren, wie ich es gern machen will, aber genau so, wie man es können muss.


----------



## scratch_a (27. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Och man... Bist du Goldschmied?



Was Fahrtechnik betrifft, ja


----------



## HTWolfi (27. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Och man... Bist du Goldschmied?


Nein, aber ich fahre schon fast 30 Jahre MTB.


niconj schrieb:


> Mal kurz korrigiert. Das meine ich eigentlich.


Ob VR- oder HR-Versetzen, ich kenne keine der das in jeder Situation beherrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich fahre schon fast 30 Jahre MTB.
> 
> Ob VR- oder HR-Versetzen, ich kenne keine der das in jeder Situation beherrscht.


Touché. 

Gut, nicht in jeder Situation aber doch in vielen Trail (nicht trial) spezifischen Situationen.


----------



## xyzHero (28. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Mal kurz korrigiert. Das meine ich eigentlich.
> 
> Hier ein gutes Video vom Jasper. Find ich eigentlich gut erklärt und schön gezeigt. Ist zwar nicht so komplett rumgefahren, wie ich es gern machen will, aber genau so, wie man es können muss.



Gut, hier sind wir ja noch voll im Bereich von <1s. 
Die Technik dazu habe ich ja oben beschrieben. Willst du das Rad deutlich länger oben halten, dann musst du einen richtigen Nose Manual machen (fast ohne Bremse). Das ist im Gelände richtig schwer.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2019)

Attack Position, etwas mehr Übung und schon klappt es besser. Bin richtig zufrieden mit dem Fortschritt. Ich habe auch gelernt, dass ein kleines Rutschen des VRs nicht so schlimm ist, dass man gleich die Bremse loslassen muss.

Bester Versuch bei 3:19


----------



## LiviuU (8. September 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich fahre schon fast 30 Jahre MTB.
> 
> Ob VR- oder HR-Versetzen, ich kenne keine der das in jeder Situation beherrscht.



Vittorio Brumotti freestyle


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2019)

LiviuU schrieb:


> Vittorio Brumotti freestyle


Da ich ihn nicht sehen mag, was hat dieses Video mit dem Endo Turn zu tun? Macht der das im Video irgendwo?


----------

